# Seguimento América do Norte - 2007



## Dan (2 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2006*

Anomalia positiva em grande parte dos USA na semana de 24 a 30 de Dezembro.


----------



## Fernando_ (4 Jan 2007 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2006*

So... you call this winter?
 

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WEATHER/01/04/warm.winter.ap/index.html

Açafrao e aspargos que brotan da terra en Nueva Jersey, torneios de pesca sobre gelo cancelados en Minesota por falta de gelo, en Chicago jogan al golfe ao ar libre, estaçaos de esquí sem neve... 

Iso +10º chega a Nueva York






Até domingo, primavera en Manhattan


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2006*

Explicado este tempo ameno pela Europa! 
Não é que neve está toda a cair no Alaska!

Ora vejam os links:

http://ap.peninsulaclarion.com/pstories/state/ak/20070103/134873051.shtml



> The snow storm followed 36.9 inches of snow that fell in Anchorage last month, the fourth snowiest December on record.



http://www.adn.com/news/environment/story/8537562p-8431379c.html



> On the snowiest Jan. 3 on record, Anchorage residents brushed off, dug out and performed minor rescues across the city.


  


http://www.ktuu.com/Global/story.asp?S=5889112


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2007 às 00:22)

Pois é Fernando_, e Nova Iorque bateu o seu récord de dias sem neve desde que existem registos (1869) e desde 1877 que não havia um dezembro sem neve. No Central Park algumas árvores já brotaram flores


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2007 às 11:35)

Anomalia positiva em grande parte dos EUA.





Também em algumas regiões do Canadá.






No México já predominam as áreas com anomalia negativa.


----------



## Fernando_ (5 Jan 2007 às 16:48)

Outra vez amanhece Denver com neve... que afortunados...  
Agora tenen -4º, light snow
















Neve en Eagle Nest, montanhas de Nuevo México






En el aeroporto de Albuquerque, as temperaturas ontem fueron *4,4º* / 
*-10,0º*, e anteontem, *1,7º* / *-14,4º*

Inclusive algo de neve en la zona semidesértica de Los Álamos


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

Umas fotos desta terceira tempestade de neve no Colorado no que vai de Inverno...


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 17:49)

O nordeste dos EUA completamente despidos de neve.





Deve haver suicidios colectivos nessa região.

Neste momento estão primaveris 21ºC em Nova Iorque, 19ºC em Boston e 18ºC em Sanford (em pleno estado do Maine).


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

New York/La Guardia Airport 21,7ºC às 18:00 GMT


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> New York/La Guardia Airport 21,7ºC às 18:00 GMT



E nós ainda nos queixamos  

Mas na parte Oeste a neve chega a entrar no México   Mas se calhar é alguma cadeia montanhosa, é capaz de ser normal...


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

Dan disse:


> New York/La Guardia Airport 21,7ºC às 18:00 GMT



Por 0,3ºC que não bateram o recorde de 1950...

http://nysc.eas.cornell.edu/newyork_c20.html


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

É normal a ISO -7 ºC chegar a São Francisco ( paralelo 37º)


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2007 às 02:08)

Não deve ser muito normal, mas de certeza que acontece esporadicamente.

Bem, hoje o dia foi histórico no nordeste dos EUA. Records de máxima para janeiro foram batidos em numerosas cidades, entre elas Nova Iorque que chegou hoje aos 22ºC  

PS: a média das máximas de janeiro em Nova Iorque/Central Park é de 3,1ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 01:59)

Hoje finalmente nevou em Nova Iorque e acabou assim o maior periodo sem nevar na cidade desde que existem registos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 10:50)

Fil disse:


> Hoje finalmente nevou em Nova Iorque e acabou assim o maior periodo sem nevar na cidade desde que existem registos!



No dia 10 de Janeiro? Andei na pesquisa mas não encontrei nada , até verifiquei algumas câmaras que mostram as últimas 24H e nada, ou foi muito pouca ou nem coalhou .


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> No dia 10 de Janeiro? Andei na pesquisa mas não encontrei nada , até verifiquei algumas câmaras que mostram as últimas 24H e nada, ou foi muito pouca ou nem coalhou .



Também nao encontrei/ouvi nada....Onde foste buscar a informação FIL?


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 14:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> No dia 10 de Janeiro? Andei na pesquisa mas não encontrei nada , até verifiquei algumas câmaras que mostram as últimas 24H e nada, ou foi muito pouca ou nem coalhou .



Pode ter sido algures no estado de nova iorque, eu tmb procurei e nada...


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 14:42)

Pois... se foi no estado já não sei, mas NYC nada de nada, aliás as temperaturas até estão altitas na casa dos 9ºC .


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois... se foi no estado já não sei, mas NYC nada de nada, aliás as temperaturas até estão altitas na casa dos 9ºC .



Afinal nevou mesmo no estado de NY...
Aki está uma foto.
http://www.wunderground.com/wximage...&album_id=3&thumbstart=1&gallery=#slideanchor


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 20:18)

Sanxito disse:


> Afinal nevou mesmo no estado de NY...
> Aki está uma foto.
> http://www.wunderground.com/wximage...&album_id=3&thumbstart=1&gallery=#slideanchor



Pois mas se foi no estado de Nova Iorque, a informação do Fil deve ter alguma falha, pois já lá nevou neste Outono/Inverno


----------



## Fernando_ (11 Jan 2007 às 20:49)

Mas Fil se refere "ao maior periodo sem nevar na cidade desde que existem registos", ¿no? 
Porque no nevou desde principios de dezembro, me parece...

Según este informe, hubo algo de precipitación, pero inapreciavel... 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2007&mes=01&day=11&hora=18&ind=74486


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:17)

Fil disse:


> Hoje finalmente nevou em Nova Iorque e acabou assim o *maior periodo sem nevar na cidade* desde que existem registos!





Fernando_ disse:


> Mas Fil se refere "ao maior periodo sem nevar na cidade desde que existem registos", ¿no?
> Porque no nevou desde principios de dezembro, me parece...
> 
> Según este informe, hubo algo de precipitación, pero inapreciavel...
> ...



Nesse teu "informe" não vejo onde está essa precipitação em forma de neve? Em todo caso o Fil refere-se à cidade de Nova Iorque, e lá não nevou não?  
Fillllllllllll onde andas!!!!!!  Exclarece lá as nossas dúvidas existenciais!


----------



## Fábio Luiz (11 Jan 2007 às 21:21)

Olá, pessoal!
Nevou na cidade de Nova York sim, vejam esta matéria da MetSul, um site de meteorologia aqui do Brasil: http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=483


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:21)

Parece que para a semana o General Inverno vai aquartelar-se na Costa Leste


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 21:27)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Olá, pessoal!
> Nevou na cidade de Nova York sim, vejam esta matéria da MetSul, um site de meteorologia aqui do Brasil: http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=483



Epá por vezes esqueço-me desse excelente site!  
Está então desfeita a dúvida, só podia ser mesmo coisa pouca, visto que não a vi em nenhuma animação de 24H das que pude visionar!


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 23:38)

Pois é, foi uma nevezita de nada mas nevou mesmo!  

Agora é que o inverno a sério vai começar por lá!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2007 às 02:32)

Fil disse:


> Pois é, foi uma nevezita de nada mas nevou mesmo!
> 
> Agora é que o inverno a sério vai começar por lá!



E como tanto pedimos pode ser k também o nosso inverno a sério ainda esteja a chegar. Todos sabemos o k é o trânsito no nosso país, o Inverno está parado por aí numa fila qualquer...


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Boas, parece que só destacam américa do norte qundo existe anomalias posítivas e na costa leste dos USA pq a Terra Nova, a Costa W, Alaska e Gronelândia estão com anomalias muito negativas, mas não o enfâse é só para o quente


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 13:36)

Seringador disse:


> Boas, parece que só destacam américa do norte qundo existe anomalias posítivas e na costa leste dos USA pq a Terra Nova, a Costa W, Alaska e Gronelândia estão com anomalias muito negativas, mas não o enfâse é só para o quente



Não é só a costa leste, é a maior parte dos EUA. Os desvios positivos são superiores aos negativos e ocupam uma área bem maior. 





Até Denver, que já conta com três tempestades de neve neste Inverno, tem anomalia positiva.





E as localidades do Canadá apresentam, quase todas, anomalias positivas nos últimos 30 dias.


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 17:40)

State College, PA) - A powerful storm with wide-ranging effects will produce a lengthy period of freezing rain across parts of the southern Plains, raising the potential for damaging ice accumulations, dangerous travel conditions and extended power outages.

Colder air continues to pour through the central Plains this morning, with places that set record highs on Thursday plunging through the 20s this morning. As moisture lifts north from the Gulf, light rain will become more common across northern Texas and Oklahoma today. The surge of arctic air cutting under this warm layer will cause rain to freeze on surfaces across much of Oklahoma and northern Texas. The storm will reorganize over Texas, so freezing rain will fall for much of the weekend.

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2007 às 22:24)

Neve na região de Los Angeles

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=494


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 12:05)

Sincelo gelado no Texas


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 12:25)

Imagem espetacular  é pena que não seje cá mas para variar nós cá somos azarados meteorologicamente.


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2007 às 13:25)

Finalmente cai a neve em Niagara Falls...


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Jan 2007 às 18:46)

Muito emocionante este inverno no centro e oeste dos Estados Unidos  

Algumas temperaturas máximas e mínimas de ontem (12/01) no noroeste de Estados Unidos:

Seattle (Washington): *-0,6º* / *-7,2º *(media de janeiro, 5º)
Portland (Oregon): *1,1º* / *-6,1º *(media de janeiro, 5º)
Helena (Montana): *-12,8º */ *-23,9º* (media de janeiro, -7º)
Boise (Idaho): *-5,6º* / *-13,9º* (media de janeiro, -1º)
Denver (Colorado): *-12,8º* / *-19,4º* (media de janeiro, -1º)
Reno (Nevada): *-5,0º* / *-13,9º* (media de janeiro, 0º)

(Fuente: http://www.ogimet.com/index.phtml.en e www.weather.com)

Outra onda de frío que afecta a Colorado este inverno... ya no llevo a conta...  

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_5000070


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 17:36)

Brutal o frio que vai abater-se sobre a costa leste  
O estado de NY chega a estar todo dentro de uma ISO -15ºC  
O Inverno em NY não podia começar de maneira mais brutal


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 18:10)

Isto também não vai ser noticiado....


http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/regstate/articles/5187476.html




> SAN FRANCISCO -- California citrus growers braced for potential disaster Saturday as temperatures across the state dropped to record lows that forecasters predicted could linger until the middle of this week.
> 
> Temperatures in the San Joaquin Valley, where much of the state's nearly $1 billion citrus crop is grown, dropped into the teens overnight as growers burned fires, sprayed warm irrigation water and ran giant fans to keep cold air away from their oranges, lemons and tangerines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 20:16)

"There is a major front heading in, as I type, with our 3rd wave of ice. This is the BIG one. OKC is getting pounded with freezing rain now. The news footage further south and west is showing trees and power lines down under the weight of the ice. They are talking about all the power outages around us, but I hope that all the tree trimming that has been done in our neighborhood will keep us up and running. It will not get above freezing until Thursday. The lows the next few nights will be in the single digits with below zero wind chills."

Here is the current local Tulsa forecast:

ICE STORM WARNING remains until 6 AM MONDAY for most of the area including the TULSA METRO AREA. Periods of freezing rain and sleet will be likely today. Temperatures will remain below freezing until Thursday. Major power outages have occured across Eastern, East Central, and Southeastern OK. Additional power outages may also occur today leaving thousands of residents without power for an extended period of time. Additional Sleet mixed with freezing rain is likely in the Tulsa Metro area which may result in some power outages this afternoon or evening. Travel will become even more hazardous later today and this evening with additional precip. expected.

TODAY: Periods of Sleet and Freezing rain likely. Temperatures in the mid 20s. North to Northwest wind at 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 and 25 mph later this afternoon and evening.

TONIGHT: Sleet, freezing rain, and snow ending. Cold and breezy. Temperatures near 15 to 20. Northwest wind 10 to 20 mph. 

I don't know what the radar is showing, but, it is snowing now harder than it has all winter so far.
I guess we can't even believe the radar any longer.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

têm sido assim tao fora do normal as tempestades de neve nos EUA ?? E nao estou a ser irónico..é uma pergunta sincera


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

dj_alex disse:


> têm sido assim tao fora do normal as tempestades de neve nos EUA ?? E nao estou a ser irónico..é uma pergunta sincera



Têm, tal como as temperaturas na gronelândia, mas claro que isso não interessa, não se enquadra na lei vigente


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

dj_alex disse:


> têm sido assim tao fora do normal as tempestades de neve nos EUA ?? E nao estou a ser irónico..é uma pergunta sincera



Não acontece todos os anos, mas não deve ser nada de muito anormal. Talvez esta tempestade tenha sido mais intensa que o normal.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 22:13)

LUPER disse:


> Têm, tal como as temperaturas na gronelândia, mas claro que isso não interessa, não se enquadra na lei vigente



Tenho que informar sobre o assunto entao   

É bem mais fácil estar documentado para a europa, do que para o resto do mundo


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Tenho que informar sobre o assunto entao
> 
> É bem mais fácil estar documentado para a europa, do que para o resto do mundo



Summit ficou a uns escassos 3º do record de minima, se fosse ao contrario ninguem se calava. Isso não é um facto relevante?


----------



## Minho (14 Jan 2007 às 23:11)

É óbvio que isto não é normal...

Monterey experienced a low of 27 degrees, one degree colder than the previous record, recorded in 1963. Sacramento tied its record low of 22 degrees, last measured in 1949.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2007 às 02:51)

LUPER disse:


> Summit ficou a uns escassos 3º do record de minima, se fosse ao contrario ninguem se calava. Isso não é um facto relevante?



O registo k estive a ver agora é de -61ºc no dia 10 pelas 15 horas... 
É esse o valor k fica a 3º do record?


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

Amanhece con -1º e neve em Seattle, nada fora do normal, mas es un bom inverno por ali, frío e húmido


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

Sim Fernando e toda a costa W dos USA, aquele vortex polar a E do Japão está a fazer das suas....


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 22:36)

DANGEROUS: A California Highway Patrol officer checks a closed ramp near the interchange of the 101 and 405 freeways, where a tree and the road were coated with ice after a sprinkler broke. A firefighter working on a crash blamed on the ice was hit by a car.


----------



## Snow (18 Jan 2007 às 00:28)

Neve na California!!!!

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/v...tion=videocoll26&from=vid_brws2&tab=3&nav=141


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2007 às 13:47)

With One Winter Storm Out Of The Way, Here Comes Another
http://www.ktul.com/news/stories/0107/389151.html


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

Texas, Okla. shiver in grip of winter ice storm
66 storm-related deaths through U.S.; impact felt from Maine to Malibu 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14117850/

US harsh weather extends its grip
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6274769.stm

























FAA Investigates Ice Chunk
http://www.myfoxphilly.com/myfox/pa...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1

Snow in southern California as cold snap grips US
http://physorg.com/news88335617.html





 1/19/2007 1:50:47 A.M. Pacific Standard Time

BRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!BBBBBBBBRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! Freezing... chilly, chilly...weird weather...tonight... no snow... Ice, ice... tons of ice... EVERYWERE... AMAZING... ice left...ice right... snow in my home town, LA, CA basin...Snow in Malibu...WHAT... yeah right... shoot me... Unheard of... What the heck is wrong with the Weather?


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2007 às 21:56)

fotos muito interessantes dos efeitos da neve gelada...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 22:19)

Belas fotos fenomenos raros que se vão repetir cada vez mais frequentemente por isso vão passar de raros a frequentes


----------



## Luis França (21 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Já estás bem sintonizado...


----------



## Fernando_ (21 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Belas imagemes da neve gelada... ainda que os agricultores nao pensen igual... 

Enquanto este inverno nao podemos ver as típicas fotos de Nueva York com neve, continua nevando no centro e oeste do país, esto es Denver outra vez esta manha...


----------



## Fernando_ (22 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/elp/

Alerta por neve nos estados de Arizona, Nuevo México e noroeste de Texas, zonas casi desérticas.

Está a nevar en El Paso, Texas, junto a la frontera de México, a 31º graus de latitude, temperatura -2º 






Tambén neve mui fraca en México, em Ciudad Juárez, 1º C.






Las Cruces, a 1.200 m., nas planicies do sul de Nuevo México






Mescalero, montanhas de Nuevo México


----------



## Fernando_ (24 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Ventos de latitudes mui altas sobre Nova Inglaterra






A iso -25 toca os estados de Pensilvania, Nova Iorque, Massachussets, Nova Jersey... ademais, com os ventos, a sensaçao térmica será mui fría


----------



## Fernando_ (27 Jan 2007 às 17:06)

Ontem fue um dos dias mais frios no leste de Estados Unidos e Canadá neste inverno:

Filadelfia: *-3º* / *-12º*
Boston: *-11º* / *-16º*
Nova Iorque: *-6º* / *-13º*
Montreal: *-18º* / *-21º*
Quebec: *-21º* / *-27º*


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

iso -25???


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 21:54)

Entretanto em Achorage - Alaska os condutores já nem conseguem ver nos cruzamentos tal é o muro de neve que está nas bermas...



> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (Jan. 26) - The snow is already piled so high that drivers cannot see around corners. Homeowners are getting worried their roofs can't handle the load. And snow-removal crews are running up the overtime hours.
> 
> Even by Alaska's prodigious, myth-making standards, this is a remarkably snowy winter on the Last Frontier.
> 
> ...



http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/alaskan-city-faces-snow-overload/20070126145709990001

Para ver como este mundo é injusto só destaco esta parte:



> *In one of the strangest winters across America in many years, Alaska's biggest city has gotten more snow - over 74 inches so far - than it normally receives in an entire winter (68 inches). And there are still four more months of snowy weather ahead.*


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

A neve é como o dinheiro, uns com tanto e outros com nada  

No entanto, acho interessante o facto de o record de queda de neve em Anchorage ter sido registado precisamente no Inverno de 55-56 (será coincidência?)


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

Tornados matam 19 pessoas na Florida...

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida/news-article.aspx?storyid=75062


----------



## Fernando_ (4 Fev 2007 às 19:44)

Minho disse:


> Tornados matam 19 pessoas na Florida...
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/florida/news-article.aspx?storyid=75062



  

De cualquer forma, as casas nos Estados Unidos dan a impressao de ser mui "frágiles", nao? Mais em zonas de tornados e tormentas... 
 

Agora hai um buraco violeta, a iso -30º, nos estados de Michigan e Wisconsin  






Ontem a temperatura foi já mui fria em toda a zona dos Grandes Lagos:

Thunder Bay (Ontario, Canada): -25,6º / -32,9º (media mes mais frio, -15º)
Minneapolis (Minnesota): -17,2º / -25,0º (media, -11º)
Duluth (Minnesotta): -22,8º / -31,7º (media, -13º)
Milwaukee (Wisconsin): -13,3º / -23,3º (media, -7º)
Chicago (Illinois): -11,7º / -21,1º (media, -5º)
Detroit (Michigan): -8,3º / -18,9º (media, -3º)
Buffalo (Nova Iorque): -7,2º / -16,7º (media, -5º)


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Fev 2007 às 19:59)

Fernando_ disse:


> De cualquer forma, as casas nos Estados Unidos dan a impressao de ser mui "frágiles", nao? Mais em zonas de tornados e tormentas...
> 
> 
> Agora hai um buraco violeta, a iso -30º, nos estados de Michigan e Wisconsin
> ...



Realmente as casas deles são de uma fragilidade impressionante, o que ainda dá maior grau de destruição a estes fenómenos.
Usam materiais como madeira, fibras e pladures. Ou seja tipo pré-fabricado. 

Por cá felizmente, ainda se usa e abusa dos cimentos e do tijolo!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2007 às 21:08)

Podem crer as casas deles é só papel por motivos economicos e ambientais mas mais economicos porque assim são mais baratas de fazer e demolir mas em contrapartida quando á mais um bocadinho de vento no ar voam logo as paredes  .


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2007 às 14:13)

É quase 50% para cada lado.




Na precipitação parece haver um predomínio das áreas com anomalia negativa.


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 15:36)

Os Estados Unidos são tão grandes que deve ser raro ter o país todo na média. Esta semana em termos de temperaturas vai ser o inverso, costa leste mais fria, costa oeste mais quente...


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Fev 2007 às 19:19)

Luis França disse:


> State College, PA) - A powerful storm with wide-ranging effects will produce a lengthy period of freezing rain across parts of the southern Plains, raising the potential for damaging ice accumulations, dangerous travel conditions and extended power outages.
> 
> Colder air continues to pour through the central Plains this morning, with places that set record highs on Thursday plunging through the 20s this morning. As moisture lifts north from the Gulf, light rain will become more common across northern Texas and Oklahoma today. The surge of arctic air cutting under this warm layer will cause rain to freeze on surfaces across much of Oklahoma and northern Texas. The storm will reorganize over Texas, so freezing rain will fall for much of the weekend.
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0



Este mapa de Luis França pode ser o resumo do mês no centro e oeste dos Estados Unidos: predomínio do anticiclone no oeste, que combinado com baixas pressaos no Golfo de México, provocó ventos fríos nas Montanhas Rochosas (anomalia negativa), e um episódio de fortes chuvas, neve e chuva geada em Texas, Oklahoma e baixo Mississipi (o que provoca a anomalia positiva en precipitaçao, sobre tudo em zonas próximas ao Golfo de México, donde o inverno e a estaçao seca).











Para Colorado, Utah... anomalias térmicas negativas mui grandes


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 01:16)

Com tanto frio o Lago Erie já congelou parcialmente....


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 18:05)

Boas já viram até onde vai a linha ISO 0ºC


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 13:16)




----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 13:18)

Minho disse:


> Com tanto frio o Lago Erie já congelou parcialmente....


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Fev 2007 às 22:34)

Bela imagem  ...rios e a baía de Delaware, com gelo a uma latitude de só 40º 

Uma semana mui fria


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 11:57)

SEM DÚVIDAFernado 
registaram-se -35ºC em Buffalo   
e algumas áreas da flórida -6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 12:17)

Realmente incrível!    
E eu aqui nos 38ºN para chegar a zeros já é uma festa!


----------



## LUPER (14 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

Ainda ontem li um comentário no famoso portugaldiario, de uma pessoa a dizer que o excesso de neve e frio tb era causa directa do aquecimento e do CO2, não se esqueçem (como ele diz) que o aquecimento global não se vê só pelo calor, mas tb pelo frio.

Senhor, daí intelegência a esta gente


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 22:00)

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?blog=community&partner=accuweather


*



			Vermont broke their all-time 24-hour snowfall record by receiving 25 inches.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


----------



## Luis França (18 Fev 2007 às 17:47)

Digam lá se uma tempestade destas em Portugal não era bem vinda?...  

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4BrZDwt7k[/MEDIA]


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2007 às 18:23)

Luis França disse:


> Digam lá se uma tempestade destas em Portugal não era bem vinda?...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4BrZDwt7k



O bigodes dava em panico    para isso acontecer era preciso ir Portugal inteiro a pé a Fátima.


----------



## jPdF (19 Fev 2007 às 00:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> O bigodes dava em panico    para isso acontecer era preciso ir Portugal inteiro a pé a Fátima.




Se for preciso mobilizar conta comigo para ajudar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2007 às 00:57)

Luis França disse:


> Digam lá se uma tempestade destas em Portugal não era bem vinda?...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4BrZDwt7k
> 
> ...



     

Excelente!! Que espectáculo!! Isso sim foi fenómeno que nunca presenciei na minha existência!! 
Claro que o video dos carros descontrolados, não é lá bem para graças!  .


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2007 às 01:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente!! Que espectáculo!! Isso sim foi fenómeno que nunca prsenciei na minha existência!!



Mas irás presenciar


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 00:23)

Big Storm from Coast to Coast
Tuesday, February 20, 2007

The storm system that will push southward from the Pacific Northwest into Northern California from Tuesday afternoon through Tuesday night will quickly be followed by another storm system, and this second storm is likely to be a major storm system from coast to coast over the next several days.











http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?blog=yeager&date=2007-02-20_17:40&month=2


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2007 às 22:54)

O General Inverno foi brutal na sua chegada....


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2007 às 01:15)

É impressionante haver num mesmo estado anomalias negativas e positivas superiores a 9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 22:14)

Falta de neve não tem eles


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

Experimental Day 4-8 Severe Thunderstorm Outlook Issued on Feb 26, 2007
Updated: Mon Feb 26 09:55:02 UTC 2007






 DAY 4-8 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK  
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   0350 AM CST MON FEB 26 2007

   VALID 011200Z - 061200Z

   ...DISCUSSION...
   MRF...EURO AND GFS ALL IN VERY GOOD AGREEMENT OF BROAD TROUGH
   LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL PORTIONS OF THE COUNTRY THU...SHIFTING EWD
   INTO THE MS RIVER VALLEY REGION BY FRI...WHILE AN INTENSE SHORTWAVE
   TROUGH/JET MAX EJECT RAPIDLY NEWD FROM AR/MO INTO THE UPPER OH
   VALLEY. THIS RESULTS IN A COLD FRONT ACCELERATING EWD FROM THE MS
   RIVER VALLEY ON THU TO THE SRN AND MID ATLANTIC STATES BY FRIDAY
   MORNING.

   MODELS SUGGEST RELATIVELY WARM/MOIST BOUNDARY LAYER WILL SPREAD
   FURTHER NWD THAN WITH PREVIOUS SYSTEM. HIGHEST THREAT OF SEVERE
   STORMS WILL BE IN THE TN/LOWER OH VALLEY REGION EWD INTO THE
   CAROLINAS WHERE THE BEST COMBINATION OF FORCING...INSTABILITY AND
   SHEAR IS EXPECTED. ISOLATED SEVERE STORMS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE ACROSS
   THE MID ATLANTIC STATES FRI MORNING.

   AFTER SEVERE THREAT ENDS FRIDAY MORNING...FORECAST LONGWAVE PATTERN
   OF TROUGH IN THE EAST AND RIDGE IN THE WEST SHOULD INHIBIT A SEVERE
   WEATHER THREAT THROUGH THE REMAINDER OF THE PERIOD.

   ..IMY.. 02/26/2007


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2007 às 13:20)

Luis França disse:


> Digam lá se uma tempestade destas em Portugal não era bem vinda?...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L4BrZDwt7k
> 
> ...



Esse tipo de condições também acontece por cá. No dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2003 começou a chover logo pelas 8 da manhã uma temperatura de -3ºC. Esteve a chover durante várias horas e só lá para o fim da tarde é que a chuva passou a neve. A máxima nesse dia foi de -1,5ºC. Foi um dia bastante complicado com vários acidentes, por muito pouco, eu também não bati com carro.



> Público, 19 de Fevereiro de 2003
> MAU TEMPO EM VILA REAL E BRAGANÇA
> Gelo provocou vários despistes e cortou o IP4 num troço de 40 quilómetros
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 16:46)

*Dust Storm over Northern Texas*

High winds wreaked havoc across northern Texas on February 24, 2007. 
According to Dallas Morning News and Houston Chronicle, downed power lines 
left some 37,000 homes and businesses without electricity while gusts up to 100 kilometers 
(60 miles) per hour fueled grass fires and kicked up dust.

http://eobadmin.gsfc.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=17566






Como dizia alguém, _tempestades do Sahara na Antártida_, neste caso no Texas. 
Foi um fim de semana em cheio (24 e 25 de Fevereiro): encontro no Caramulo, granizo no Uganda, 
tempestade de areia no Texas e valentes sismos no Mar da Gronelândia/ Golfo da Califórnia.


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 17:47)

Parece que esta semana que se aproxima vai ser forte....I wonder why! 

De 5ªfeira para a frente vai aquecer (ou arrefecer) até dia 9 Março. Estejam a postos!!!


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 19:31)

Luis França disse:


> Parece que esta semana que se aproxima vai ser forte....I wonder why!
> 
> De 5ªfeira para a frente vai aquecer (ou arrefecer) até dia 9 Março. Estejam a postos!!!



Porque raio moramos neste país a beira mar plantado, onde nada de interessante acontece   

GRande tempestade que vai acontecer pelos States.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

Acho que os livros de história dos states vão ficar marcados    

Que não se previnam não que vão ver onde vão parar


----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 11:59)

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/stormwatch/?from=wxcenter_news

http://kamala.cod.edu/svr/

A coisa está a começar.


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2007 às 23:11)

*Tornadoes kill 13 in Alabama town, 1 Missouri girl*

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/stormcenter/2007-03-01-severe-southeast_x.htm


----------



## dj_alex (2 Mar 2007 às 10:15)

Minho disse:


> *Tornadoes kill 13 in Alabama town, 1 Missouri girl*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/weather/stormcenter/2007-03-01-severe-southeast_x.htm



Na radio hoje dizeram 18 mortos....


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 15:07)

dj_alex disse:


> Na radio hoje dizeram 18 mortos....



Exacto!



> 20 dead as officials work to assess damage, death toll



http://www.cnn.com/2007/WEATHER/03/02/severe.weather/index.html

Imagens da destruição numa escola em Enterprise, Alabama


----------



## Fernando_ (4 Mar 2007 às 22:54)

Para a próxima semana, o inverno no quiere abandonar o este norteamericano.
Vento muito forte e frío de altas latitudes


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 23:52)

em Boston, á mesma latitude de Melgaço, espera-se até -28ºC a 850 hPa!

Mas será que deste lado do atlântico não acontece mesmo nada? Que raiva!


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 13:04)

Fil disse:


> em Boston, á mesma latitude de Melgaço, espera-se até -28ºC a 850 hPa!
> 
> Mas será que deste lado do atlântico não acontece mesmo nada? Que raiva!



Teremos que esperar uns 4 meses para ver se temos a +28ºC porque a -28ºC por aqui é muito difícil


----------



## Fernando_ (5 Mar 2007 às 18:46)

¿A última rajada de frio?

Conforme a esta previsao, as temperaturas máximas a terça-feira serán de *0º* em Washington, *-2º *em Philadelphia, *-5º* em Nova Iorque e *-7º* em Boston.






http://www.weather.com/newscenter/fcstsummary.html?from=wxcenter_news

Ademais, o windchill será intenso


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Mar 2007 às 23:34)

Esta vez falamos de Estados Unidos, mas nao de frío: recorde de temperatura máxima em Los Angeles no mes de março. Ontem alcançaron *32.2º*, superandose o anterior recorde de *30.5º*, de 1959.






Conforme a este artigo, varios recordes de temperatura máxima se superaron em California. 

A seca acumulada de este inverno, a baixa humidade e o forte vento provocaron fogos.






Também perto do recorde em San Diego, com *28º* (recorde 29º) e Phoenix (Arizona), com *31º* (recorde 34º)

Cumprimentos !


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2007 às 18:08)

A Califórnia registou um Inverno seco e com anomalia negativa na temperatura. A seca prolonga-se pela Primavera, mas agora com anomalia positiva nos valores da temperatura.


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Mar 2007 às 15:19)

Um último golpe do inverno no noreste dos Estados Unidos  
Ontem, tiveron máximas de 20º em Nova Iorque, hoje, amanhece a cidade com 0º e neve






A culpável, esta borrasca que passara sobre as suas cabeças






Chuva no sul, neve no norte, segundo o radar






E dos meteogramas que gostei de ver  

Nova Iorque, mais de 50 mm. de neve e agua-neve em poucas horas






Boston, muito variado, chuva, neve, agua-neve, granizo...  






Cumprimentos !


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2007 às 18:50)

E o mau tempo a dar-lhe    onde é que andará o Al Gore   

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070317+Mau+tempo+nos+EUA.htm


----------



## Vicente Limberg (19 Mar 2007 às 13:16)

Canadá

Dawson -20 °C 
Yellowknife -34 °C Céu limpo 
Eureka -33 °C Muito nublado 
Montreal -8 °C Muito nublado 
Quebec -14 °C Parcialmente nublado (Sensação Térmica: -23 °C) 
St. John's 1 °C Muito nublado 
Ottawa -10 °C Muito nublado 
Toronto 0 °C Céu limpo (Sensação Térmica: -6 °C) 
Churchill -34 °C Pouco nublado (Sensação Térmica: -46 °C) 
Winnipeg -13 °C Parcialmente nublado (Sensação Térmica: -25 °C) 
Saskatoon -20 °C Céu limpo 
Calgary -7 °C Neve fraca (Sensação Térmica: -15 °C) 
Edmonton -10 °C Neve fraca (Sensação Térmica: -20 °C)


----------



## Vicente Limberg (21 Mar 2007 às 13:05)

Augusta  -9 °C  Céu limpo
Frenchville (Maine) -16 °C  Céu limpo
Boston  -6 °C  Céu limpo
Buffalo  -4 °C  Céu limpo (Sensação Térmica: -10 °C)
New York   -3 °C  Céu limpo


----------



## Vicente Limberg (4 Abr 2007 às 13:36)

Bismarck -12 °C Céu limpo 
Billings -4 °C Nevoeiro 
Big Piney -5 °C Céu limpo 
Minneapolis -8.0 °C Neve fraca (Sensação Térmica: -17 °C)


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 21:59)

Alerta...tornado nos Estados Unidos da América.

Tudo em http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=1023


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 23:00)

*Graves inundações no Texas matam pelo menos 5 pessoas*










> GAINESVILLE, Texas (AP) -- More search teams and trained dogs were brought in Tuesday as authorities expanded their search for a 2-year-old girl whose family's home was swept away during flooding blamed for at least five deaths.
> 
> The girl and her 5-year-old sister, mother and grandmother were all inside the mobile home when it was washed down Pecan Creek early Monday after torrential storms poured nearly a foot of rain on parts of North Texas.
> 
> ...


_http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WEATHER/06/19/texas.storms.ap/_


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2007 às 22:40)

A chuva volta a atacar no Texas... já vão 11 mortos nos últimos 11 dias....
em alguns locais caíram mais de 400 mm numa manhã 










> Associated Press Writer
> 
> MARBLE FALLS, Texas (AP) - Weary from constant downpours that have claimed 11 lives in the last 11 days, residents of central Texas braced for yet another deluge Thursday.
> 
> ...



FONTE


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 01:49)

*Entretanto já se ultrapassaram os 50 ºC*: 

Bookmark Max Temperature [°C]: Jul 05 2007
Sorting:  North - South  A - Z  Warm - Cold  Cold - Warm  

Goldsboro/Wayne (41 m, North Carolina) 52°  
Bullhead City (167 m, Arizona) 48°  
Twentynine Palms (626 m, California) 47°  
Las Vegas/McCarran Airport (664 m, Nevada) 47°  
Blythe Riverside Co (118 m, California) 47°  
Barstow-Daggett (587 m, California) 47° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## mocha (10 Jul 2007 às 17:22)

*EUA: temperaturas acima dos 50 graus*


À onda de calor vem associada uma vaga de incêndios

A onda de calor que está a assolar a costa oeste dos Estados-Unidos trouxe temperaturas acima dos 50 graus. Com o calor veio também uma vaga de incêndios que atingem proporções recorde. 

Centenas de pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar as suas casas e várias auto-estradas foram cortadas devido aos fogos. 

Os serviços de meteorologia prevêem a continuação do tempo quente que começa a afectar também o centro e leste do país. 

As situações mais graves registam-se na Califórnia, onde a cidade de Baker atingiu os 51 graus centígrados.


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2007 às 09:40)

*Tempestade provocou o caos, interrompendo o serviço de metro para Manhattan*

Dia de grandes constrangimentos em Nova Iorque, com a chuva e os ventos fortes a provocarem o caos nos transportes públicos. A água chegou mesmo a inundar o metropolitano e interrompeu o transporte, informam as agências internacionais. 

A tempestade ocorreu de madrugada, destruiu telhas de casas, causou cortes de energia e fez disparar os alertas de aproximação de tornado, tendo afectado gravemente as linhas de metro que vão até Manhattan. 

«Os passageiros estão chocados por o sistema ser tão vulnerável à chuva», disse Gene Russianoff, representante de uma campanha sobre o trânsito. «Não moramos no deserto de Gobi», queixou-se. 

A confusão instalou-se, com os táxis e os autocarros a tornarem-se prioridade para os mais insistentes, enquanto os restantes optavam por trabalhar a partir de casa.

ontem, in _Portugal Diário_


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2007 às 18:18)

*Recorde de calor em Washington e 'minifuracão' em Nova York*

Uma onda de calor que atinge atualmente o centro e o nordeste dos Estados Unidos causou uma temperatura recorde de 39 graus à sombra em Washington, informaram os seviços de meteorologia. Desde 1930 não se registrava em Washington uma temperartura tão elevado nessa época do ano, que normalmente é de 31 graus. A taxa de umidade atingiu 85% na quarta-feira. 
Já Nova York passou por uma forte tempestade e um 'minifuracão', que chegou a rajadas de vento de 177 km/h, um fenômeno raríssimo que atingiu o bairro do Brooklyn obrigando a dezenas de famílias a abandonar suas casas, cujos telhados foram arrancados. 
O excessivo calor nas vias férreas atingiu a circulação de trens e houve inúmeros cortes de eletricidade devido à sobrecarga da rede.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 14:39)

*Calor já fez pelo menos 41 mortos nos EUA*

A vaga de calor que atinge o centro e o Sul dos Estados Unidos já causou 41 mortos e uma central nuclear foi parcialmente desligada por causa das altas temperaturas da água de um rio, foi hoje revelado. A Tennessee Valley Authority, a maior empresa norte-americana de serviços públicos, desligou uma das três unidades da central nuclear de Browns Ferry, en Atenas, Alabama, porque a temperatura média da água retirada do Rio Tennessee ultrapassou os 32 graus durante mais de 24 horas.
«Nunca desligámos uma unidade nuclear por causa da temperatura do rio», comentou John Moulton, porta-voz da Knoxville, a filial no Tennessee da empresa de serviços públicos. A interrupção não representa qualquer ameaça à segurança mas registaram-se grandes subidas do consumo de energia, nas duas últimas semanas, no Tennesse, Alabama, Mississippi, Kentucky, Georgia, Carolina do Norte e Virgínia. Para compensar as perdas de energia, a empresa terá que ir comprá-la algures.
No Arcansas, as temperaturas chegaram a atingir quarta-feira 44 graus. As autoridades de saúde multiplicam-se na divulgação de conselhos contra o calor, em especial no caso das pessoas mais idosas.
No Verão de 2006 morreram pelo menos cinquenta pessoas no centro e no Leste do país. A Califórnia anunciou oficialmente 143 mortes mas, no mês passado, aquele número foi revisto em alta. Em 1995, registaram-se em Chicago 700 mortes atribuídas ao calor.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 12:04)

*Fortes chuvas nos EUA causam inundações em Oklahoma e Minnesota*

Quatro pessoas morreram no estado de Minnesota (norte), por causa das inundações, disseram as autoridades, acrescentando que outras duas possíveis mortes ainda devem ser confirmadas. Pontes, casas e edifícios foram destruídos pelas inundações e chuvas de mais de 300 mm em Minnesota, Oklahoma e Wisconsin.
A localidade de Stockton, em Minnesota, foi totalmente evacuada pelas autoridades, que utilizaram botes para resgatar 75 pessoas, incluindo as que tiveram de subir nos telhados de suas casas para se salvarem, contou Bob Reinert, administrador do condado de Winona.
Vários outros povoados rurais nas proximidades do rio Whitewater e a cidade de Winona, perto do rio Mississippi, foram total ou parcialmente evacuados.
No estado central de Oklahoma, o final da tempestade tropical Erin provocou fortes chuvas e inundações.
As autoridades temem que pelo menos três pessoas tenham morrido por esse motivo, informou a imprensa de Oklahoma. Ainda estão sendo procuradas três mulheres que estavam em uma caminhonete arrastada pelas águas perto de Carnegie.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2007 às 01:17)

*O Dean e as inundações na América do Norte*

Globo Vídeo


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 11:23)

*Estado de emergência no Ohio*

Chuvas torrenciais causam piores inundações desde há cem anos

O Governador do Estado de Ohio, nos Estados Unidos, declarou ontem o estado de emergência, depois de várias localidades terem ficado completamente inundadas. As chuvas fortes fizeram com que o nível das águas subisse rapidamente. Dezenas de pessoas tiveram de ser resgatadas das suas próprias casas. 

Depois da tempestade, a prioridade é garantir a segurança da população. 

São as piores inundações dos últimos cem anos. A água preencheu quilómetros de estrada e de campos, que ficaram transformados em autênticos lagos. 

Por todo o Estado de Ohio, várias escolas foram encerradas, ruas foram fechadas e a polícia foi obrigada a transferir alguns prisioneiros. 

Pelo menos 500 pessoas foram retiradas da corrente das águas pelas equipas de resgate. 

Depois do Ohio, a tempestade deslocou-se para norte e atingiu o Iowa. No Wisconsin e no Minnesota, as fortes chuvas e as trovoadas danificaram milhares de casas e deixaram milhares de pessoas desalojadas. 

Este mau tempo que está a afectar alguns Estados norte-americanos é o resultado da junção de duas tempestades. Uma que veio da zona alta do Ohio e outra que é ainda uma réplica do Erin, que veio do Texas.


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 22:07)

*EUA: chuvas torrenciais e inundações já mataram 23 pessoas*

Chuvas torrenciais continuam a cair na região central dos Estados Unidos, provocando grandes inundações e a morte de 23 pessoas, assim como elevados danos em Ohio e a suspensão de mais de 500 voos em Chicado, escreve a Lusa. 

Enquanto as tempestades e inudações obrigaram milhares de pessoas a abandonar as suas casas em outras regiões dos Estados Unidos, as elevadas temperaturas sem precedentes já provocaram pelo menos 25 mortes. 

O serviço meteorológico norte-americano prevê mais chuvas nos próximos dias e avisou que poderão também ser afectadas cidades desde Burlington a Dayton e a Cincinnati. 

Os meteorologistas advertem ainda sobre o «calor excessivo» dos próximos dias, com temperaturas entre os 38 e 41 graus. 

Os alertas dos meteorologistas estenderam-se hoje ao Nebrasca, Kansas, Iowa, Misuri, Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin, Michigan e Ohio.

_in portugal diario_


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 15:25)

*Onda de calor nos EUA deixa milhares de casas sem eletricidade*

Por sétimo dia consecutivo, o sul da Califórnia vive temperaturas que chegaram aos 40 graus centígrados e que hoje deixaram sem eletricidade milhares de habitantes. A onda de calor afeta especialmente a área residencial conhecida como Vale de San Fernando, no norte de Los Angeles, onde a média hoje foi de 39,4 graus centígrados. Também sofrem com o problema outros condados, como Ventura, Riverside, San Bernardino e Orange, no sul, onde fica o parque de atrações da Disneylândia.
Os efeitos do calor também foram sentidos hoje pelo sétimo dia consecutivo na cidade litorânea de San Diego. Mais de 30 mil pessoas ficaram sem eletricidade, segundo o porta-voz da companhia elétrica San Diego Gas and Electric, Peter Hidalgo. Na área de Los Angeles a companhia Southern Califórnia Edison informou cortes em 20 mil casas.
As duas companhias explicaram que os problemas se devem a um consumo que excede a capacidade de seus geradores. Elas pediram que a população economize energia para evitar que a situação piore. Mesmo assim, o sistema independente encarregado de operar a energia na Califórnia disse que não espera um blecaute geral.
Segundo o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, as temperaturas começarão a baixar a partir de amanhã. Na quinta-feira voltarão à faixa normal de um fim de verão na Califórnia, rondando os 30 graus centígrados.

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2007 às 22:31)

*Fogo destrói um milhar de casas na Califórnia: Presidente Bush já activou estado de emergência no estado*

Cerca de mil habitações foram consumidas pelas chamas no condado de San Diego, no estado norte-americano da Califórnia, noticia a edição electrónica do jornal LA Times. *Nos arredores desta cidade, foram evacuadas mais de 260 mil pessoas e estima-se que este número aumente.* Bush já declarou o estado de emergência. «Esta é uma noite trágica para a Califórnia», declarou há algumas horas o governador deste estado, Arnold Schwarzenegger, dando conta da situação, particularmente preocupante, na região de San Diego. 
Um dos responsáveis da protecção civil da cidade, citado pelo LA Times, também não traçou um cenário animador, sublinhando que «os ventos continuam imprevisíveis» - chegaram a ser registadas velocidades de 130 quilómetros por hora -, o que significa mais «complicações» para os bombeiros, que tentam refrear o poder destruidor das chamas. Pelo menos uma pessoa morreu e dezenas ficaram feridas. O número de hectares ardidos cifra-se em largos milhares, em constante actualização, tal como acontece com as habitações queimadas, que de acordo com os últimos dados ascendia a cerca de um milhar. 
Lisa Blake, capitã do corpo de bombeiros de San Diego, já havia pressagiado a tragédia que as autoridades não estavam em condições de evitar. «Muita gente perderá a sua casa esta noite».  
*Estado de alerta* - Face ao desenvolvimento catastrófico do efeito dos incêndios, o presidente norte-americano, George W. Bush, já declarou o estado de emergência no sul do estado da Califórnia, de forma a activar os mecanismo de auxílio federais à região com maior rapidez. Esta medida surgiu em resposta a um pedido nesse sentido feito ontem por Arnold Schwarzenegger.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2007 às 18:53)

Nos EUA as populares estâncias de ski de Mount Snow (Nova Inglaterra) abriram ontem, para já com neve artificial, mas uma abertura tão cedo já não sucedia há 10 anos.



> *Mount Snow opens on earliest date since 1998*
> WEST DOVER, Vt. --With temperatures cool enough for snowmaking, Mount "Call it a renaissance," said Mount Snow General Manager Kelly Pawlak. "Guests who have been watching us make snow all week are calling and e-mailing with their praise, and we are so excited to tell them that it's finally show time."
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ve...mount_snow_opens_on_earliest_date_since_1998/




No Colorado o cenário é idêntico.



> *October snow in Colorado makes for early ski season*
> A series of October storms in the Colorado Rockies combined to dump up to 3 feet of snow at various ski resorts. As a result, it enabled Colorado's Arapahoe Basin tohttp://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia-internacional/seguimento-america-do-norte-2007-a-646-9.html#post46309
> Seguimento América do Norte - 2007 - Página 9 - MeteoPT - Forum de Meteorologia begin operating its Exhibition chairlift Oct. 10, giving access to 800 vertical feet of skiing and snowboarding plus its High Divide terrain park.
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...-walt_1111tra.ART.State.Edition1.42b043a.html




Provavelmente devido à La Ninã:



> *Meteorologists weigh in on winter outlook, and they're talking snow*
> mentioned in my last column the winter weather forecasting conference at OMSI on Friday, and that I would pass along any new predictions or updates. George Taylor, Oregon state climatologist, has hedged his overall winter outlook from slightly cooler and wetter to "somewhat" wetter and cooler. *This is based on the current moderate La Niña pattern in the Pacific. This pattern usually brings to the Pacific Northwest cooler winter temperatures and much wetter conditions.*
> 
> Pete Parsons, meteorologist with the Oregon Department of Agriculture, gave his presentation as well. You may see Pete occasionally on KOIN-TV News doing the weekend weather. He uses a variety of models to come up with his outlook and he just lumps them into the PWODT (Pete's way of doing things). Basically, he compares this year's weather to past years' and comes up with the three most similar years for comparison. Based on that, he decided that 1964, 1979, and 1995 were the closest match. This resulted in the following winter forecast: November, warmer and wetter than average; December, near normal temperatures but wetter than average and perhaps 1 to 3 inches of snow; January, slightly warmer but continued wetter than average with 3 to 6 inches or more of snow; February, slightly colder and wetter than average with not much of a chance of snow, or an inch or less.
> ...


----------



## Luis França (2 Dez 2007 às 00:18)

*Midwest Storm Closes Airport, Expected to Bring 16 Inches of Snow* link

DES MOINES, Iowa  —  Snow and ice plastered a wide area of the Midwest on Saturday, disrupting campaigning by presidential hopefuls, making highways hazardous and closing Des Moines' airport.

The National Weather Service posted winter storm and ice warnings across parts of Nebraska, Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, the eastern Dakotas and northern Michigan, although some warnings were lifted by midday. Six to 16 inches of snow was forecast in parts of Minnesota.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2007 às 11:12)

* Winter storm pounds Northeast*


> # At least 11 traffic deaths blamed on winter storm
> # Flights into NYC airports delayed up to two hours by storm
> # Snow, high winds forecast for parts of upstate New York
> # Separate storm hits Northwest coast with winds gusting higher than 100 mph
> ...


(c) CNN


----------



## Luis França (3 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

* Storm hits Northeast*






ALBANY, N.Y. - Drivers in much of the Northeast navigated a treacherous mix of rain, sleet and snow Monday as a storm blamed for at least 16 deaths slid through the region after pounding the Upper Midwest.

At the same time, a new storm system was wreaking havoc on the West Coast and expected to give the Midwest a second blast of snow.

"It's snowing so hard you can hardly keep your eyes open," said Bill Swain, spokesman for Maine's Sugarloaf USA ski area in Carrabassett Valley.

The National Weather Service said a foot of snow was possible in northern New England, with the potential for 20 inches in northern Maine. Winter storm warnings were in effect in Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine and northern and western New York.
Mudslides halted north-south Amtrak passenger train service between Eugene, Ore., and Vancouver, British Columbia. Fallen trees and flooding blocked all highways into Tillamook, Ore., and at one point early Monday almost every road into Aberdeen, Wash., was closed, authorities said. Utilities said some 70,000 homes and businesses were blocked out in Northern California, Oregon and Washington.
"In 30 years of law enforcement, it's as bad as I've ever seen," said Grays Harbor County Sheriff Michael J. Whelan, whose own truck was smashed in his driveway by a falling tree.
A second blast expected on the coast later Monday could be the strongest storm coming ashore since 1999, weather service meteorologists said, issuing issued the region's first warning for hurricane-force wind. 

link


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

A actualização da cobertura de neve reflecte bem essa tempestade....

*Antes* *E Depois...*


----------



## Luis França (4 Dez 2007 às 00:30)

*Historical flooding as rain continues to fall in Washington*

SEATTLE - The largest of three consecutive storms was moving through Western Washington Monday, bringing heavy rain, damaging wind, and major flooding -- both in urban areas and along mountain-fed rivers.

The Washington and Oregon coast were severely battered by the storm Monday morning. Wind speeds have been clocked at 85 mph in Astoria and 81 mph in Hoquiam. (Hoquiam has since lost power, so we don't know if it's been worse.) Meanwhile, an unofficial report out of Bay Center, Wash. (near Long Beach) had a measured gust of 119 mph.


*Blackouts, school closures, and rising rivers blast B.C.*

The biggest storm of the season transformed the South Coast of B.C. from a winter wonderland into a slushy mess overnight Sunday.
More than 40,000 BC Hydro customers lost power as high winds blasted Vancouver Island and the South Coast from Victoria to Hope, while heavy rain washed away the five to 50 centimetres of snow that fell Saturday and Sunday.

With 40 to 140 millimetres of rain expected to come down by Monday night, the combination of heavy rain and melting snow promoted government officials to issue a flood watch for Greater Vancouver, South and Central Vancouver Island, Howe Sound and the Lower Fraser valley. 


*Snow, Snow, Go Away*

For many Canadians, a few centimetres of snow is no big deal, but we're supposed to be the "wet coast".  Snow started falling yesterday and continued all day today.  Fortunately for many, it's Sunday here and many people did not have to report for work.  This afternoon, many of the cable TV stations have dropped off the screen.  There have been little blips in the electric delivery.


*Vancouver May Need to Boil Water Again*

Heavy rain has been pelting the North Shore mountains where Metro Vancouver's water supply originates, which could mean more debris getting into the water.
Last year, one million people in the Metro Vancouver area were without safe tap water for 12 days after a massive storm unleashed landslides in the region's watersheds.
Officials denied allegations that years of clearcut logging on the steep slopes of the watersheds was connected to the landslides.















*Snowstorm settles over eastern Ontario, western Quebec*

Environment Canada predicted up to 25 centimetres of snow in total for Ottawa and Gatineau Monday, with a little less for most of the rest of eastern Ontario. Another five centimetres are expected Monday night.

The snow was expected to be heavy at times and blown about by winds of 30 km/h, with gusts up to 50 km/h.


----------



## Luis França (4 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

O estado de Oregon está debaixo de água.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/weather/2007/12/03/vo.ct.ice.storm.wfsb

* Troops use rafts to evacuate flooded town*

PORTLAND, Oregon (AP) -- National Guard troops evacuated residents in a flooded town and tens of thousands of people remained without power Tuesday after back-to-back storms pounded the Pacific Northwest, killing five people.
 The storm that hit Monday smacked the region with hurricane-force winds and several inches of rain, and was blamed for five deaths in Oregon and Washington state. It came only a day after another severe system moved through Sunday.
By Tuesday, the second system had moved on to the Upper Plains and Midwest, where it was predicted to bring new snow. In North Dakota, the National Weather Service said parts of the state could get up to 9 inches of snow. 


















*Flooding Closes I-5 In Lewis County*







*Snow Advisory Issued For Tuesday Night, Wednesday*

CINCINNATI -- It still looks like you'll need a show shovel -- or at least a broom -- by the time you get up Wednesday morning.
An Alberta Clipper cold-air system is moving southwest across the Ohio Valley on Tuesday.
Forecasters said a low pressure system riding along the cold front will bring precipitation to Tri-State, while the cold-air system will drop temperatures to levels low enough to allow snow development.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

*EUA: Estado de emergência no Noroeste devido a inundações*

Os Estados de Washington e do Oregon (Noroeste) estão sob estado de emergência depois da passagem de uma violenta tempestade que matou hoje cinco pessoas e provocou graves inundações, segundo as autoridades locais.

A tempestade proveniente do Pacífico varreu estes dois Estados segunda-feira com rajadas de vento que ultrapassaram os 150km/hora, deixando para trás linhas de electricidade cortadas e árvores derrubadas. Os governadores decretaram o estado de emergência para obter reforços das equipas de socorro, nomeadamente da Guarda nacional.

Tropas juntamente com a Guarda nacional usaram balsas insufláveis para retirar residentes bloqueados pelas inundações em Vernonia, uma localidade de madeireiros de 2.200 habitantes no Rio Nehalem, a cerca de 56 quilómetros de Portland.

A neve bloqueou muitas estradas de montanha enquanto a quase totalidade dos cursos de água transbordaram dos leitos, forçando centenas de habitantes de habitantes a evacuar as casas.

Na região de Chebalis, no Sudoeste do Estado de Washington, mais de 130 pessoas tiveram de ser heli-transportadas segunda-feira e hoje pela guarda-costeira, indicou uma porta-voz, Tara Moller.

O rio Chehalis inundou a auto-estrada que liga Portland (Oregon) a Seattle e que ficou debaixo de três metros de água, segundo a porta-voz do Departamento dos Transportes do Estado de Washington, Alissa Bateman.

Entre os mortos figuram uma mulher de 90 anos do Oregon que morreu de ataque cardíaco quando estava a ser retirada, e uma homem em Washington que devido a um corte de energia eléctrica que ficou sem o equipamento de oxigénio de que precisava.

Os aluimentos de terra isolaram numerosas estradas e forçaram um número indeterminado de residentes a evacuarem condomínios, apartamentos e casas perto e em redor de Seattle.

As coisas por lá andam perigosas  o estado de Oregon tambem anda sempre ou debaixo de chuva ou neve.


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

*Canada Blanketed Coast to Coast By Bad Weather*

If misery loves company, there's lots of it all across the country. December's entrance may be one for the record books, with all of Canada being blanketed by a series of storms, similar to the one that left the GTA a mess this weekend.
And it turns out we may have it easy. As much as 40 centimetres of snow fell in parts of B.C., a lot of it in areas that are ill equipped for even a few flakes, let alone a weather avalanche. At least 10 centimetres of snow was on the ground in Vancouver by Sunday night and things were so bad in Langley B.C. that the RCMP was asking residents to stay inside.
The Vancouver Island community of Campbell River was buried by an astounding 40 centimetres. "They had the RCMP going around town closing businesses," resident Tanya Graham reveals. "Just to make sure everybody got home safely and only basically to go out if you have a truck or a 4x4."







*Seattle*
Chehalis River swallows up homes, residents airlifted out


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2007 às 18:55)

Excelentes fotos 

O povo está toda a pensar que o culpado é o CO2...


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

> O povo está todo a pensar que o culpado é o CO2..


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2007 às 20:44)

Brutal tempestade com ventos de furacão assolou o Hawaii.

*Blustery storm 'like a monstrous hurricane'*






A fierce front barreled over O'ahu, Maui County and the Big Island yesterday, bringing driving rain and wind as strong as 70 mph that knocked out power to tens of thousands, downed utility lines and trees, closed nearly 100 public and private schools statewide and created a traffic nightmare for morning commuters.

"It was like a monstrous hurricane," Mililani resident Marion Poirier said. "It was one of the worst storms here I remember. It was really fierce."


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

*70 feet deadly wave in Santa Cruz, California*






link


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 11:54)

*Environment Canada: País deve ter inverno mais rigoroso em uma década*

Um inverno como há muito tempo não se via. É o que espera para o começo de 2008 a Environmental Canadá, o órgão oficial de Meteorologia do governo canadense, para a estação que está começando no Hemisfério Norte. Conforme o órgão, o Canadá enfrentará o seu inverno mais frio dos últimos 13 anos com temperaturas inferiores ao normal em praticamente todo o país.





Os meteorologistas alertaram a população sobre um inverno extremamente rigoroso após uma seqüência de invernos mais amenos nos últimos anos. Segundo eles, o grande responsável pelo frio excepcional do começo de 2008 será o fenômeno La Niña no Pacífico. As precipitações de neve devem ficar acima da média nas principais cidades do país. Em 1994, o país suportou temperaturas inferiores aos 40 graus abaixo de zero.

Continuo a achar que o CO2 tirou férias  ou então á um buraco algures na atmosfera por onde ele está a escapar.

In:Metsul


----------



## Luis França (10 Dez 2007 às 14:28)

*Tempestade de gelo assola Oklahoma*







An ice storm slickened roads and sidewalks, grounded hundreds of flights, and ut power to tens of thousands Sunday in a swath from the Southern Plains to the Great Lakes as even colder weather threatened.

The wintry weather was expected to continue through midweek, and ice torm warnings stretched from Texas to Pennsylvania.

"Tomorrow may be even more of a dilemma than today because we're going to get even a little bit more colder," said John Pike, a meteorologist at the eather Service's office in Norman, Oklahoma.
Five traffic deaths were blamed on icy roads in Oklahoma.
More than 130,000 customers lost power in Missouri, Oklahoma, Illinois and Kansas, utilities reported.


----------



## Luis França (10 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

*US Plains ice storm leaves 270,000 without power*

 NEW YORK, Dec 10 (Reuters) - An ice storm knocked out power to more than 270,000 customers in the Central Plains and Midwest on Sunday and Monday, local power companies reported Monday morning.

The system entered Oklahoma early Sunday, bringing freezing rain that caused significant ice accumulation on trees and overhead power lines. The weight of the ice downed tree branches and power lines, cutting power.
That system has now moved into Kansas, Missouri and Illinois.

 In Kansas and Missouri, a spokeswoman for Empire District Electric Co (EDE.N: Quote, Profile, Research), the hardest-hit power company in Kansas, said Monday morning the utility had more than 58,000 customers without power and the numbers were still growing as the storm continues to batter its territory.

The Empire District Electric spokeswoman said the company had urged its customers to prepare for the possibility of several days without power since the utility could not at this time estimate when it could start restoring service.


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 17:10)

Grande nevão em Ontário em 2/3 Dezembro 2007:


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

*Ice jam causes flooding, evacuations in Prince George, B.C.*






The Interior B.C. city has just emerged from two-week-long cold snap, during which temperatures dropped to –30 C.

Prince George, B.C., has declared a local state of emergency after an ice jam in the Nechako River caused flooding.
Late Monday night, five homes along River Road and Pulpmill Road were evacuated and the city opened a reception centre to help evacuees.


----------



## T-Storm (13 Dez 2007 às 16:50)

Pessoal, chegaram-me agora noticias fresquinhas da região de NY onde cai um nevão de todo o tamanho! Ao que parece os voos daquela região até já foram todos cancelados!

A ver se tb temos disto pa semana aqui em PT


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 18:15)

na cidade freezing rain com -1ºC.

Webcam:
http://www.camvista.com/usa/ec/newyork.php3


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

*Mais 4 sistemas a caminho da costa Oeste ... parece que vai ficar ainda mais complicado* 






Sr. Gore, não acha que vai estar um tempo estupendo no Alaska? Não deveria dar o exemplo e ir ajudar o turismo indígena?


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 15:32)

Este ano sim! O Canadá e os EUA fazem jus aos  Invernos rigorosos  pelos quais são conhecidos.

Às 10:00 locais no Canadá registavam-se:

-21ºC em Ottawa
-20ºC em Quebec 
-17ºC em Montreal
-12ºC em Toronto







Espera-se para esta noite uma tempestade de neve no sul da província de Ontário. 



Nos EUA também aperta o frio e a neve deverá afectar também o estado de NY.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

*EUA: Tempestade de neve mata pelo menos nove pessoas e deixa milhares sem electricidade*

Pelo menos nove pessoas morreram hoje devido ao temporal que se faz sentir na zona central dos Estados Unidos, com a forte queda de neve e o vento a deixarem milhares de casas sem electricidade.

A tempestade afecta a grande parte da franja central dos Estados Unidos, incluindo Estados como o Texas, Kansas, Missouri e Iowa.

Alertas para o mau tempo foram colocados hoje em vários locais das cidades do Minnesota, Wisconsin e Michigan, enquanto a tempestade se dirigia para norte, através dos Grandes Lagos.

Em algumas partes de Wisconsin a neve já atingiu 30 centímetros, de acordo com o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia norte-americano.

As imagens mostraram hoje a neve a cair sobre a maior parte de Wisconsin e sobre a zona oriental de Minnesota e a dirigir-se para Michigan e Indiana.

"Transformou-se tudo num campo de patinagem", disse um responsável da polícia.

Muitas das vítimas sofreram acidentes de viação quando se deslocavam para casa de familiares para passarem o Natal.

Várias auto-estradas foram encerradas, o Aeroporto Internacional de Chicago cancelou 150 voos e mais de 11 mil casas e escritórios em Wisconsin ficaram sem electricidade por causa da chuva gelada, do gelo, do vento e do forte nevão, disseram as autoridades.

De acordo com as empresas eléctricas de Michigan, cerca de 92 mil clientes não têm luz, enquanto 46 mil pessoas em Illinois estão também às escuras.

Fonte: Lusa

CO2 CO2 se o apanho leva com o cajado


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 09:55)

> *Nevasca deixa 11 mortos e milhares sem luz nos EUA*
> Tempestade de neve no Kansas
> Tempestades atingiram Estados do Meio-Oeste do país
> Pelo menos 11 pessoas morreram e milhares ficaram sem eletricidade neste fim de semana no Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos devido a uma forte tempestade de neve.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/noticias/story/2007/12/071224_neve_eua2_pu.shtml


(c) BBC



> *11 die in massive winter storm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(c) CNN


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 18:26)

E as condições não estão nada fáceis

*NEVE E GELO NA ESTRADA*


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2007 às 00:33)

E para o inicio do próximo ano os americanos já têm na calha uma nova invasão de ar muito frio, e desta vez chega bem até aos estados do sul:






A linha de -10ºC chega até aos 30ºN. E nós sabe Deus para termos 0ºC a 40ºN...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 00:35)

Fil disse:


> E para o inicio do próximo ano os americanos já têm na calha uma nova invasão de ar muito frio, e desta vez chega bem até aos estados do sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regimes continentais é outra conversa  nós somos um jardim á beira do mar praticamente só temos mar pouca interior temos.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Nos EUA, a região que tem o clima semelhante ao nosso é a Califórnia. Essa região vai ser poupada à invasão de ar frio.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 01:57)

E vira o disco e toca o mesmo...






*Midwest Snowstorm Continues; Chicago Cancels 450 Flights*



> Chicago, IL (AHN) - A snowstorm over northern Illinois on Friday canceled another 450 flights at Chicago's O'Hare International Airport and disrupted operations at other airports in the Midwest. The weather also delayed flights of holiday travelers and caused road accidents, though skiers were delighted.
> 
> Milwaukee's General Mitchell International Airport was closed and two of three runways of Dane County Regional Airport in Madison, Wisconsin were closed.
> 
> ...


http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7009565899


----------

